# Zlatan Ibrahimovic



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

_« Wenger mi aveva offerto un provino all'Arsenal. All'inizio ci pensai, poi dissi di no. Zlatan non fa provini. »

« Un mondiale senza di me è poca cosa. Non vale la pena né di aspettarlo né di vederlo. »

__« Dietro c'era tutta la mia squadra: facevano affidamento su di me, non potevo sbagliare! Davanti invece avevo il portiere e alle sue spalle la curva degli ultras dell'Inter. Erano come impazziti: urlavano, fischiavano, facevano di tutto per condizionarmi, alcuni di loro cercavano di accecarmi con i laser e mi arrivavano luci verdi su tutta la faccia. Zambrotta s'infuriò e andò dall'arbitro: «Come fa a tirare così?» Ma che cosa si poteva fare? Andare a frugare in giro per gli spalti? Certo che no, e poi io ero perfettamente concentrato, avrei potuto avere addosso anche dei fari abbaglianti o dei riflettori. Volevo solo prendere la rincorsa e tirare, sapevo esattamente dove: la palla sarebbe entrata alla destra del portiere. Rimasi immobile un paio di secondi e certo, sentivo di non poter fallire, ero obbligato a mettere in rete. Avevo cominciato la stagione sbagliando un rigore, non poteva succedere di nuovo. Ma non dovevo nemmeno pensarci. Non bisogna mai pensare troppo, in campo. Finalmente arrivò il fischio dell'arbitro, presi la rincorsa e tirai. Successe esattamente come avevo previsto, la palla andò in rete e io alzai le braccia e guardai gli ultras dritto negli occhi, tipo: «I vostri trucchi del c. non funzionano, io sono più forte!»
_
*« Voglio il meglio per il Milan. Stavo molto bene lì, mi sono sentito come a casa. Il Milan è un club in cui vorrei ritornare, se potessi scegliere oggi. Di solito non si torna in una vecchia squadra ma vorrei tornare al Milan. E' un club fantastico. Mi auguro che la squadra faccia bene e torni al successo, posso solamente sperare che tutto funzioni al meglio. Se il Milan ha bisogno di aiuto, allora sanno dove trovarmi. »
**
Nome: Zlatan Ibrahimovic
Data di nascita: 3 Ottobre 1981
Altezza: 1,95 M
Peso: 95 Kg
Ruolo: Attaccante (Prima Punta - Seconda Punta)

*Da sempre paragonato a Van Basten, Zlatan Ibrahimovic, nato a Malmo il 3 Ottobre del 1981, è uno dei migliori attaccanti della generazione moderna. Calciatore tecnicamente completo, dinamico nonostante il fisico imponente, abile nel tiro quanto nell'assist, nella rifinitura, nell'inserimento e nel calcio piazzato. Calciatore totale e trascinatore come pochi nella storia. Oltre a grandissime doti calcistiche lo svedese è dotato di una personalità fuori dal comune, che lo rende unico nel suo genere.

Zlatan ha militato tra le squadre più prestigiose d'Europa; Ajax, Juventus, Inter, Barcellona, Milan ed è attualmente sotto contratto con il PSG. Nel suo palmares si trovano tutti i trofei possibili che un calciatore sogna di conquistare con il proprio club, eccezion fatta per la Champions League, tarlo che lo svedese non è mai riuscito a togliersi dalla testa.

Arrivato al Milan nel 2010, va via due anni più tardi, dopo aver trascinato i rossoneri al loro ultimo scudetto. In maglia rossonera ha segnato più di 50 gol vincendo anche il titolo di capocannoniere nella sua ultima annata milanista con ben 28 reti. Il Milan è una squadra particolare per Zlatan Ibrahimovic, poiché è l'unica squadra da cui il gigante di Malmo non è voluto andar via per propria volontà.

La personalità, la lealtà e la dedizione di Ibrahimovic, oltre le sue giocate, gli valgono un posto speciale nel cuore di tutti i tifosi milanisti. Nonostante non sia stato in terra rossonera per più di 2 anni, lo svedese è di fatto un alumni dal grandissimo prestigio, avendo lasciato il suo segno al Milan in maniera assoluta. Tutt'oggi il popolo milanista ne soffre la mancanza dopo aver cullato l'illusione di poterlo riabbracciare al termine del calciomercato dell'estate 2015 e si chiede semmai potrà rivederlo, un giorno, con la casacca rossonera.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Visto che, a quanto pare, almeno per quest'anno, non potremo avere questo Topic tra i giocatori in rosa... 

Credo che passerò sempre a venerarlo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Agosto 2015)

ibra

merita assolutamente un posto tra i grandi che hanno indossato la nostra maglia.Peccato avercelo goduto troppo poco.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ibra
> 
> merita assolutamente un posto tra i grandi che hanno indossato la nostra maglia.Peccato avercelo goduto troppo poco.



In due anni ha lasciato il segno più di molti che si sono fermati più a lungo.

Ibra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

Leggendario, dove passa non cresce più l'erba.


----------



## Efferosso (31 Agosto 2015)

Cioè uno che è stato 2 anni al milan, vincendo uno scudetto, sarebbe da mettere nella Hall of Fame vicino a Maldini, Baresi, Van Basten, Shevchenko e affini....

...insomma siccome il milan non è più il milan tanto vale venerare quello che c'è....

Un giocatore forte (molto meno di quello che viene spacciato) che deve ringraziare di aver sempre militato o quasi nella squadra nettamente più forte per vincere degli scudetti, e che non sa nemmeno come è fatta non una champions, ma neanche una finale (è arrivato forse una volta in semifinale?) pur militando in squadre che negli ultimi 10 anni hanno sempre vinto almeno una coppa dalle grandi orecchie, perché, guardacaso, quando l'avversario non era il carrozzieri di turno, l'ha strusciata mediamente quanto un terzino.

Oltretutto mercenario come nessuno mai, ne è controprova la meravigliosa dichiarazione riportata in neretto, considerando che, se avesse voluto, oggi sarebbe a milanello a sudare.
Altro che "vi stacco un assegno", pagliaccio.

E dovrebbe star qui accanto a Sheva. Che magone cielo...
...e almeno, se proprio deve starci, non supponete che abbia 47 anni dai.

Scusate lo sfogo, ma Kilpin si starà rivoltando nella fossa.


----------



## 13-33 (1 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Cioè uno che è stato 2 anni al milan, vincendo uno scudetto, sarebbe da mettere nella Hall of Fame vicino a Maldini, Baresi, Van Basten, Shevchenko e affini....
> 
> ...insomma siccome il milan non è più il milan tanto vale venerare quello che c'è....
> 
> ...


La penso assolutamente come te !!!

Al contrario dei nostri grande campione ha sempre fatto ridere in champions la dov'e si vedono i CAMPIONI e i campioni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Settembre 2015)

Non merita le vostre critiche. .
Se il berlusca non lo avesse venduto a tradimento con thiago..
Chissà che nella hall of fame rossonera ora non sarebbe protagonista.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2015)

Il racconto del rigore nel derby......


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

Personalmente è stato un grande dispiacere non aver potuto godere con lui ancora per qualche anno, di sicuro ad oggi avremmo qualche scudetto in più.

Mai piacuto caratterialmente, ma cavoli è uno dei pochi al mondo da solo a cambiarti una squadra.

E l'avrebbe fatto pure quest'anno, avrebbe dato una svolta alla nostra stagione.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (2 Settembre 2015)

Unico giocatore, per ora, su cui mi sono dovuto ricredere...rimane sempre un accentratore esagerato, ma é devastante per le sue capacità calcistiche e, soprattutto, per ciò che trasmette ai compagni di squadra che giocano al doppio della velocità.
C é da dire, però, che magari ora se ne sente tanto la mancanza perché quello che passa il convento Milan di certo non é eccezionale, ma forse nemmeno buono...
L unica macchia é la Champions per me e anche ( a chi azzardava un paragone con Sheva) la partita che ho nel mio avatar lascia pensare tanto sul suo essere decisivo nei momenti che contano...


----------



## Renegade (2 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] come hai potuto non notare il tempio di Zlatan?


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] come hai potuto non notare il tempio di Zlatan?



Lasciami stare


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Zlatan


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> _« Dietro c'era tutta la mia squadra: facevano affidamento su di me, non potevo sbagliare! Davanti invece avevo il portiere e alle sue spalle la curva degli ultras dell'Inter. Erano come impazziti: urlavano, fischiavano, facevano di tutto per condizionarmi, alcuni di loro cercavano di accecarmi con i laser e mi arrivavano luci verdi su tutta la faccia. Zambrotta s'infuriò e andò dall'arbitro: «Come fa a tirare così?» Ma che cosa si poteva fare? Andare a frugare in giro per gli spalti? Certo che no, e poi io ero perfettamente concentrato, avrei potuto avere addosso anche dei fari abbaglianti o dei riflettori. Volevo solo prendere la rincorsa e tirare, sapevo esattamente dove: la palla sarebbe entrata alla destra del portiere. Rimasi immobile un paio di secondi e certo, sentivo di non poter fallire, ero obbligato a mettere in rete. Avevo cominciato la stagione sbagliando un rigore, non poteva succedere di nuovo. Ma non dovevo nemmeno pensarci. Non bisogna mai pensare troppo, in campo. Finalmente arrivò il fischio dell'arbitro, presi la rincorsa e tirai. Successe esattamente come avevo previsto, la palla andò in rete e io alzai le braccia e guardai gli ultras dritto negli occhi, tipo: «I vostri trucchi del c. non funzionano, io sono più forte!»
> _




Pelle d'oca. Quanto mi manchi Zlatan.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2015)

Fosse venuto a Milano avrebbe ricostruito la coppia Ibra-Adriano   l'attacco più forte in tutti giochi di calcio mai esistiti 

Ibra, Ibra..

Quanto vorrei essere Ibra per una settimana, vedere come ci si sente, portare la pace nel mondo e toglierla, costruire ponti, esplorare pianeti


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Settembre 2015)

Grandissimo giocatore, avrei pagato di tasca mia per vederlo tornare in rossonero. 5 anni fa ero sicuro che ad un certo punto ci avrebbe salutati ed ero anche convinto che non mi avrebbe conquistato a livello "emotivo", sbagliando 
Ma non lo avrei inserito nella hall of fame, posto che secondo me andrebbe riservato alle vere leggende rossonere.


----------



## Efferosso (5 Settembre 2015)

Adesso io vorrei dare uno spunto. CI tengo a precisare che non voglio fare polemica.

C'è Ibra nella Hall of Fame del Milan, come singola discussione.
Non c'è Costacurta, come singola discussione.

Uno è stato al milan 2 anni, e ha vinto uno scudetto.
Uno è stato al milan 20 anni, ha vinto 7 campionati, 1 coppa italia, 5 champions league, 4 supercoppe europee, 2 coppe intercontinentali, collezionando con il milan quasi 700 presenze, uno che insieme a Paolo ha creato la più forte difesa ogni epoca dello sport del calcio.


Non si può almeno mettere un sondaggio, per vedere se un giocatore può entrare nella Hall of Fame o meno?

A me, personalmente, vengono in mente tipo 10 giocatori non presente meritevoli quanto se non più dello svedese per entrare in un "luogo" del genere.
Che poi, se uno vuole avere una Hall of Fame da 50 giocatori, può anche farla, solo che a questo punto penso si svilisca un po' la cosa...


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Adesso io vorrei dare uno spunto. CI tengo a precisare che non voglio fare polemica.
> 
> C'è Ibra nella Hall of Fame del Milan, come singola discussione.
> Non c'è Costacurta, come singola discussione.
> ...



Semplicemente nessuno ci aveva pensato. 

Penso possa aprirla anche tu comunque, anche ora.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente nessuno ci aveva pensato.
> 
> Penso possa aprirla anche tu comunque, anche ora.



Ecco ma non si accende nessun campanello, in testa, nel momento in cui nessuno aveva pensato ad aprire una discussione su Costacurta, mentre invece ci si è sentiti in dovere di aprirne una su Ibrahimovic?
Il succo del discorso è questo, non il fatto di aprire o meno una discussione su Costacurta.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ecco ma non si accende nessun campanello, in testa, nel momento in cui nessuno aveva pensato ad aprire una discussione su Costacurta, mentre invece ci si è sentiti in dovere di aprirne una su Ibrahimovic?
> Il succo del discorso è questo, non il fatto di aprire o meno una discussione su Costacurta.



Nessuno ci ha pensato perchè Costacurta si è ritirato 10 anni fa e Ibra non solo gioca ancora ma ci è anche stato appena accostato, mi pare logico che sia più impresso nella mente.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ci ha pensato perchè Costacurta si è ritirato 10 anni fa e Ibra non solo gioca ancora ma ci è anche stato appena accostato, mi pare logico che sia più impresso nella mente.



Già. Oltretutto credo che dietro alla questione morale ci sia un sottile odio di [MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION] verso Ibra appena appena accennato


----------



## Efferosso (6 Settembre 2015)

No no.
Non è un leggero odio. E' proprio un risentimento viscerale, che non ho mai nascosto.
Non credo che questo faccia perdere l'oggettività del discorso.

Ma poi, per carità, ognuno è libero di venerare i mercenari che vuole e metterli nelle Hall of Fame accanto a Herbert, Paolo, Franco, Marco e simili.
In fondo anche Ibra ha fatto la storia del milan, sono io che non capisco bene come.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ci ha pensato perchè Costacurta si è ritirato 10 anni fa e Ibra non solo gioca ancora ma ci è anche stato appena accostato, mi pare logico che sia più impresso nella mente.



Allora a sto punto su Balotelli non lo apriamo perché non ha vinto lo scudetto o perché è arrivato a fine mercato?

Ibrahimovic. 62 presenze con il milan. 42 gol.

Ne butto lì uno a caso: Pato. 117 presenze, 51 gol. Tra l'altro paradossalmente credo abbiano vinto gli stessi trofei. Pato lo mettiamo in Hall of Fame?

Chi ha segnato più gol di Ibra?
Danova giancarlo, Hector Puricelli, Romeo Benetti, Riccardo Carapellese...

Chi ha giocato più partite di Ibra nel milan?
Elenco lunghino.


Io non ho nessun problema a dire che lo odio. Assolutamente.

Però se vogliamo infangare i colori di un club mettendo uno che con LA STORIA DEL MILAN non c'entra nulla, ma proprio NULLA, allora facciamoci avanti a piene mani.

Secondo questi ragionamenti allora nella Hall of Fame del Milan ha più senso d'essere Ronaldo, con 20 presenze e 9 gol, che perlomeno ha vinto anche pallone d'oro e mondiale. Per assurdo.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No no.
> Non è un leggero odio. E' proprio un risentimento viscerale, che non ho mai nascosto.
> Non credo che questo faccia perdere l'oggettività del discorso.
> 
> ...



E appunto, tutta la tua polemica è fondata verso l'odio per Ibra. Almeno però non l'hai goffamente nascosto


----------



## Efferosso (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E appunto, tutta la tua polemica è fondata verso l'odio per Ibra. Almeno però non l'hai goffamente nascosto



No. Ti. E' amore del milan, la ragione. Ripeto, allora la Hall of Fame dovrebbe avere al suo interno 200 giocatori, e allora che senso avrebbe avere una Hall of Fame?

Se qualcuno mi spiega perché Ibrahimovic dovrebbe stare in una cerchia ristretta di giocatori che hanno fatto la storia del Milan, lo accetto (perché questa è una Hall of Fame), altrimenti è il solito sbavo per un bullo di periferia che va tanto di moda oggi (e che fa ben capire perché un Signore con la S come Costacurta, che ha fatto la storia del Milan e del Calcio, non facendo praticamente mai parlare di sé fuori dal campo se non per la Colombari, sia stato messo in secondo piano rispetto a questo personaggio che non si fa problemi a fare gesti "eloquenti" ai suoi tifosi).

Ibrahimovic nella Hall of Fame del milan E' un insulto nei confronti del Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Allora a sto punto su Balotelli non lo apriamo perché non ha vinto lo scudetto o perché è arrivato a fine mercato?
> 
> Ibrahimovic. 62 presenze con il milan. 42 gol.
> 
> ...



Onestamente non l'avrei messo neanch'io però Ibra ha dato un colpo al Milan che nè Pato nè Ronaldo nè tanti altri (manco Dinho) hanno dato. La militanza non c'entra, altrimenti dovremmo mettere Bonera.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No. Ti. E' amore del milan, la ragione. Ripeto, allora la Hall of Fame dovrebbe avere al suo interno 200 giocatori, e allora che senso avrebbe avere una Hall of Fame?



''_E' proprio un *risentimento viscerale*, che non ho mai nascosto.''
''__ognuno è libero di *venerare i mercenari* che vuole''

_Dopo aver letto questo fatico a prenderti sul serio in un discorso obiettivo sull'argomento, scusa.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2015)

Questa non è la Hall of Fame ufficiale del Milan, è la Hall of Fame del Milan di Milan World. Se più utenti ritengono idoneo avere Ibra qui non vedo quale sia il problema.
Il discorso sul "luì si, e quell'altro no" non lo capisco: la sezione è libera, tutti gli utenti possono aprire un topic.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non l'avrei messo neanch'io però Ibra ha dato un colpo al Milan che nè Pato nè Ronaldo nè tanti altri (manco Dinho) hanno dato. La militanza non c'entra, altrimenti dovremmo mettere Bonera.



Concordo assolutamente.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa non è la Hall of Fame ufficiale del Milan, è la Hall of Fame del Milan di Milan World. Se più utenti ritengono idoneo avere Ibra qui non vedo quale sia il problema.
> Il discorso sul "luì si, e quell'altro no" non lo capisco: la sezione è libera, tutti gli utenti possono aprire un topic.



Alleluja, grazie. Senza contare che a quanto mi è stato detto questa sezione può accogliere anche gli Alumni oltre alle leggende.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non l'avrei messo neanch'io però Ibra ha dato un colpo al Milan che nè Pato nè Ronaldo nè tanti altri (manco Dinho) hanno dato. La militanza non c'entra, altrimenti dovremmo mettere Bonera.



Il colpo sarebbe stato uno scudetto?


----------



## Efferosso (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> ''_E' proprio un *risentimento viscerale*, che non ho mai nascosto.''
> ''__ognuno è libero di *venerare i mercenari* che vuole''
> 
> _Dopo aver letto questo fatico a prenderti sul serio in un discorso obiettivo sull'argomento, scusa.



Io penso di aver ampiamente argomentato tutta la questione.
E a scanso di equivoci ho messo bene in chiaro il mio odio viscerale verso questo personaggio.

Mi spiace che la si "butti in cagnara", perché il mio è un discorso semplice e lineare, anzi, speravo mettendo da subito bene in chiaro i miei sentimenti verso Ibra in modo che ogni sorta di equivoco venisse ben allontanato.

Invece si continua a focalizzarci su cose che con l'oggettività dei fatti non hanno nulla a che vedere.

E allora, che posso dire? Teniamoci uno che ha "dato uno scossone" (che poi continuo a ricordare, è uno scudettino in epoca post calciopoli con l'inter a fine ciclo e la juve ancora in cantiere) nella Hall of Fame del milan, che devo dire?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il colpo sarebbe stato uno scudetto?



Sì, ci sta che lo scudetto ti faccia schifo (a me chi si esalta per gli scudettini fa venire i conati, ma è una mia opinione), però in confronto con le stagioni dopo di lui è oro colato. Pace dai, ognuno la pensa come vuole.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa non è la Hall of Fame ufficiale del Milan, è la Hall of Fame del Milan di Milan World. Se più utenti ritengono idoneo avere Ibra qui non vedo quale sia il problema.
> Il discorso sul "luì si, e quell'altro no" non lo capisco: la sezione è libera, tutti gli utenti possono aprire un topic.



E allora che senso ha una Hall of Fame?
Mettiamoci 100, 200 giocatori, e poi cosa diventa? La raccolta di figurine della Panini?
Si fa prima a scrivere, al posto di Hall of Fame, "Ex calciatori del Milan", in questo senso.

Oppure, stesso discorso, ma all'opposto:
Facciamo un sondaggio e vediamo chi lo metterebbe e chi non lo metterebbe nella Hall of Fame.
Se no io propongo Glardino, trovo 3 utenti che la pensano come me, e mettiamo Gilardino nella Hall of Fame, accanto a Maldini, Baresi, Van Basten.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, ci sta che lo scudetto ti faccia schifo (a me chi si esalta per gli scudettini fa venire i conati, ma è una mia opinione), però in confronto con le stagioni dopo di lui è oro colato. Pace dai, ognuno la pensa come vuole.



E allora ricordiamoci che se Pato (che nella Hall of Fame del milan non dovrebbe entrarci nemmeno per sbaglio) non avesse segnato la doppietta contro l'Inter, visto che "Quello che ha dato lo scossone" non c'era (per sua colpa), non si parlava nemmeno, dello scossone.
Ma giusto per dirne una.
Poi, come giustamente tu hai fatto notare, bisogna vedere soprattutto i contesti, delle cose.
Siamo il milan per Dio, non la sampdoria che nella sua Hall of Fame ci mette Mancini e Vialli come se fossero delle divinità di questo sport


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E allora che senso ha una Hall of Fame?
> Mettiamoci 100, 200 giocatori, e poi cosa diventa? La raccolta di figurine della Panini?
> Si fa prima a scrivere, al posto di Hall of Fame, "Ex calciatori del Milan", in questo senso.
> 
> ...



Non c'è nessun sondaggio da fare: la sezione è aperta ai tifosi che vogliano ricordare i campioni del passato del Milan.
Fine della discussione, detto pacificamente.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

*Si torna On Topic. 

Basta. *


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Didaco (22 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Fantastico!


----------



## __king george__ (21 Agosto 2018)

a quanto pare dopo solo 2 anni è fallita la sua linea di abbigliamento A-Z...sembra che abbiano provato a vendere i prodotti anche nei negozi ma con scarso successo (all'inizio si poteva acquistare solo online)

mi ricordo la pantomina che fece per il lancio…..ahahahah grande Zlatan


----------



## Didaco (23 Novembre 2018)

E tra poco il ritorno anche nella sezione Giocatori, Allenatore e Dirigenti!


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Novembre 2018)

Mancano pochi giorni


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2018)

Torna a dominare Ibra, abbiamo bisogno di campioni.


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2018)

tra poco questo topic trasloca...


----------



## Zenos (25 Novembre 2018)

Quando potrebbe essere disponibile qualora la trattativa andasse in porto?Mi sembra che la MLS termina ad inizio Dicembre per cui potrebbe già allenarsi a Milanello?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2018)

Ci serve uno come lui.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Novembre 2018)

Non vedo l'ora di rivederlo in campo


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando potrebbe essere disponibile qualora la trattativa andasse in porto?Mi sembra che la MLS termina ad inizio Dicembre per cui potrebbe già allenarsi a Milanello?



speriamo arrivi assieme a paquetà. 

cmq i galaxy non erano mica fuori dai playoff ? credo si sia già congedato da loro.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Novembre 2018)

qualcuno di voi lo ha seguito di recente? potete dare qualche informazione sull'Ibra attuale? fisicamente è integro?


----------



## Didaco (28 Novembre 2018)

La 10 ti aspetta!


----------



## Nils (28 Novembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> qualcuno di voi lo ha seguito di recente? potete dare qualche informazione sull'Ibra attuale? fisicamente è integro?



Ibra non è un calciatore che gioca sullo scatto o la corsa, è dominante anche da fermo, questa caratteristica non l'ha persa, nemmeno il tiro, devi comunque sistematicamente raddopiarlo, ma se lo fai liberi spazi per Higuain e Suso...


----------



## Didaco (28 Novembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Ibra non è un calciatore che gioca sullo scatto o la corsa, è dominante anche da fermo, questa caratteristica non l'ha persa, nemmeno il tiro, devi comunque sistematicamente raddopiarlo, ma se lo fai liberi spazi per Higuain e Suso...



Esatto, dominio fisico dentro l'area. Questo è proprio quello che ci serve.


----------



## Goro (28 Novembre 2018)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Esatto, dominio fisico dentro l'area. Questo è proprio quello che ci serve.



Questa descrizione mi ricorda il lavoro di M.Savic l'anno scorso con Immobile, solo senza spendere 120 milioni


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Si riparte?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si riparte?



Lasciaci sognare... ci rimane solo quello.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si riparte?



il topic si è risvegliato dopo un anno


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2019)

che numero di maglia può prendere ? 

mmm.....adesso che ci penso si libera la 11 di borini, riparte da dove aveva lasciato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> La 10 ti aspetta!



Quello che la indossa adesso un pò meno...


----------

